# Clomid and Back-ache



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Sorry for only posting when I have a question. 

But I'm on my second month of clomid (first last month) and am on cd4. Yesterday and today I have had a wierd "flu-ey" backache that started at the top of my pelvis and has moved up to my mid-back. It could be completely unrelated, but I wondered if anyone would relate this to the clomid (started cd2)

Thanks for any help.

Polly


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Polly,

I have had backache but in my lower back, so I am not really sure it this helps.

There are a lot of colds etc going around, so it may be that??

Good luck with this cycle.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Im afraid I cant really shed much light on your backache problem, all I can say is that when I was a teenager I used to get terrible back ache around the time AF was due so I guess it must all be linked in together.

Dont feel bad about only posting when you have a question, thats what we are here for  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I get terrible back ache from cd 8 upto Af arriving. And i think it is because of the clomid. So yours could be related. These   pills have some really naff side effects. i find a heat pack works wonders

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I get really low backache (just about my bum!) from just before ov to AF. sometimes its hard to move up and down from sitting and standing so I have ended up sitting on a heated wheat bag in work!  good luck xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its all related to OV'ing and things "working" in the lower abdomen. Perfectly normal
xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Im on CD2 of my 2nd cycle of clomid and I seem to have more back-ache with clomid.  Lets hope the clomids worth it.  Good luck with your second cycle.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies. I feel a bit happier now that others experience the same thing. I would rather that it was a side effect of clomid than something else to deal with, and it makes it easier to bear the aches knowing it's for a good cause! Don't care how painful it is if it works!

Thanks again.

Take care

Polly


----------

